# cramp (ajedrez)



## mercebri

Hola: ¿alguien conoce el equivalente exacto en castellano al término en inglés "cramp" del ajedrez?

En los diccionarios de ajedrez dice así:
*Cramp* 

*Definition*
A disadvantage in space that leads to a lack of mobility.

Quizá no sea un término específico del ajedrez. En algunos glosarios aparece, en otros no...


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Es como estar acorralado en la tabla.


----------



## javik

Se refiere a cuando tu oponente te encierra, es decir, avanza sus filas, lo que provoca que tus fichas tengan una menor movilidad, ya que cuanto más avancen las fichas del contrario (si están en una buena posición) menos libertad de movimientos tendrás.

No creo que exista una traducción literal... pero podría ser *acorralamiento *o *encierro*


----------



## cenriquet

Quizás puede referirse a "perder la posición"


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez el término exista, pero no parece ser muy corriente. Por ejemplo, en este glosario, no aparece.


----------



## mercebri

Gracias. "Acorralamiento" me parece que puede funcionar.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

¿Puede ser "bloqueo"?
http://www.todoajedrez.com.ar/cursobasico/bloqueo.php
  Espera más opiniones.


----------



## rholt

*Cramp* 

*Definition*
A disadvantage in space that leads to a lack of mobility.

Mi intento:
-> Aprieto
Una desventaja en espacio que lleva a una falta de mobilidad.


----------



## bleu_bizance

Hola,

En realidad no hay un término técnico para español, pero el vocablo correcto es "restricción". El término acorralamiento no se usa en la jerga ajedrecística, es como decirle "obispo" al alfil o "Caballo a h7" en lugar de Ch7.

Saludos


----------



## bleu_bizance

Además no es "bloqueo", ese es un término para indicar la oclusión o cierre de "líneas" (conjuntos verticales, diagonales u horizontales de casillas del tablero de ajedrez) o la colocación de una pieza enemiga frente a un peón para que este no avance, regularmente otro peón o un caballo. Puedes consultar _Mi sistema o Die blokade _de Aaron Nimzowitsch para mayor información.


----------

